# I have a rat sleeping in between my boobs!!



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

Is that normal???

Got the ratties out one by one for handling-Dumbo explored a lot,liked my shoulders and hair,Badger also liked my hair and then dived in between my boobs, curled up and is fast asleep. It's Popcorn's turn soon and yes there will be pics


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Lol yes that's normal! You should feel honuoured and they obviously feel Safe with u!  just watch for poo booby. I did that once and could smell poo all day. Then I took my bra off only to find a squashed rat poo stuck to my boob.  hubby was in keeled over in laughter.


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

LOL yes Badger did 2 little poos in my bra thankfully the normal type ones,he then wee'd on my hand when I got him out


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

polishrose said:


> Is that normal???


As long as you are acquainted with the rat:laugh::laugh:


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

ah yes rat pee,expect lots of dribbles when they walk over your hands! you'll never stop that


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Ohhh yesss. My fav was the back of my neck.


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

Here's some piccies

Popcorn climbing on me










I'm a handsome lad aren't I?










Badger heading towards the boobs










Badger fast asleep(please ignore the bra and cleavage)










Bad hair day










Dumbo had a successful career as a hairdresser










Best sort the other side out too










Dumbo also fascinated by the cleavage










Dumbo peeking out


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

What a great set you have.


.........of rats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

Oh I miss my rats:sad: They are beautiful


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

cava14 una said:


> Oh I miss my rats:sad: They are beautiful


You could always rescue some...you know you want to


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Them pics are classic! :laugh:
And I love dumbo peeking above the mountains!


----------



## bordie (Jan 9, 2012)

polishrose said:


> Here's some piccies
> 
> Popcorn climbing on me
> 
> ...


wish i was a rat nice boobs:001_tt1:


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

bordie said:


> wish i was a rat nice boobs:001_tt1:


 lmao


----------

